

IronPython 2.7 released with VS integration, full Python 2.7 support - profquail
http://ironpython.codeplex.com/releases/view/54498

======
scorpioxy
Congrats on the new release. Glad to see the project alive and well.

I've been using IronPython at my day job, an all-MS hospital, to write scripts
and utilities that integrate with the rest of the ecosystem and supports the
work of the main medical applications(.Net based). Using Python for scripting
allows me to iterate quickly and saves a lot of boilerplate code.

I use a bunch of IronPython scripts for stuff like pre-generating cache
records from our dead-slow database and determining usage patterns. I also use
MongoDB for offline processing but i use cPython for that.

One thing that annoys me though is the startup time and I really hope that
someone is working on this. The articles mentions a small decrease and so
hopefully that's just a step forward in the right direction.

